# hummm should i get it...?



## superjoe89 (Aug 20, 2008)

was looking at some of the reviews for Postal on amazon today 
and it seems as if there was a battle of opinions about the movie postal. i haven't seen it yet but it looks hilarious from what i saw on their imeem.com/postalthemovie page. its due out on dvd tomorrow 8/26 and was thinking of getting it for when the guys are over mon to bbq...:yay:
has anyone here seen the movie already...?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It is rated terribly low on the IMDB.


----------



## superjoe89 (Aug 20, 2008)

sometimes i try not to trust other movie critics cuz sometimes what i think is a bad movie, they think is good or vice versa. i like being the critic of what i should watch and what i shouldn't watch...i guess it gives me some control. so in my opinion i think this movie is my kinda humor and it was pretty entertaining.


----------

